# Problem with a javascript.. enter button



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

I’ve got a submission form on my website that is either activated by clicking on it or by the user pressing enter (using the following code)

function entsub(myform) {
if (window.event && window.event.keyCode == 13)
startSearch();
else
return true;}


It all works fine with IE 6.x but now that I’ve tried it with the firefox browser I’ve realised it doesn’t work cross platform!! 

Does anyone know how I can call the JavaScript startSearch( ) in firefox?


(and yes I have already checked that java is enabled on my copy of firefox)



Many many thanks for reading.. and even more thanks if you can help me! :sayyes:


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

does no one know the answer to this?? :4-dontkno


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

try going to mozilla.org and seeing what the difference is between ie and firefox in coding. remember, when javascript was created, there was basically only IE and netscape, and since IE dominated the market, they made it just for it, so there will be errors on the changing of browsers....


----------

